# Dry salts for micro mix



## Alejandro (18 Apr 2018)

Hola:
I am implementing the EI method to fertilize. I make the mixture of salts for macros. The fertilizers that are recommended for micro (CSM + B for example) are very expensive in my country, because these are imported.
Is there any reference to make a micro fertilizer with dry salts?
Saludos


----------



## ian_m (18 Apr 2018)

Manufacture of the micro is a very specialised process in order to make the chelates. If you can't easily get the micro in your country, I very much doubt you will be able to get the micro ingredients.

See here for one of the main manufacturers of micro mix used in tanks.
http://uk.solufeed.com/products/chelates/solufeed-b-mix

You don't need much micro, 500gr will make about 30litres of micro mix and for my 180litre tank lasts me way over a year..


----------



## Edvet (18 Apr 2018)

You could try and see if there are profesional vegetable growers ans see what they use for micro's, not sure whether there are greenhouse growers in your country. If not i would bite the bullet and buy CSM-B, maybe getting it from the USA would be cheaper


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (22 Jun 2018)

Alejandro said:


> Hola:
> I am implementing the EI method to fertilize. I make the mixture of salts for macros. The fertilizers that are recommended for micro (CSM + B for example) are very expensive in my country, because these are imported.
> Is there any reference to make a micro fertilizer with dry salts?
> Saludos



Check out Burr's posts on several other forums. He makes and sells his own DIY micro mixes.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jun 2018)

Alejandro said:


> Hola:
> I am implementing the EI method to fertilize. I make the mixture of salts for macros. The fertilizers that are recommended for micro (CSM + B for example) are very expensive in my country, because these are imported.
> Is there any reference to make a micro fertilizer with dry salts?
> Saludos


Hello,
         You can purchase these salts at any garden center or at any agricultural facility in your country. EI mixes were originally developed from simple, commonly available farming/horticultural products. The only thing you have to ensure is that you avoid any product containing  Ammonium/Ammonia.
Just check the contents label and get back to us with a photograph of the label if you have any doubt.

Cheers,


----------



## DanielC03 (23 Jun 2018)

Hola Alejandro.
He estado usando fertilon combo 2 durante mucho tiempo sin problemas
http://www.compo-expert.com/fileadmin/user_upload/compo_expert/ar/documents/pdf/fetrilon_combi_2.pdf


----------

